# Golden Pup in Winchester, KY



## LOVEisGOLDEN

oh my! he's adorable! We picked up our BC from the breeder in Winchester, it is about 2 hours south of me.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

OMG is he ADORABLE  just look at that face!!


----------



## fostermom

Does she still need a foster?


----------



## kyguy78

She may. I know her number is on the Petfinder ad if you wanted to give her a call and find out


----------



## goldencontriever3

Aww!! He is so adorable!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Aww, too cute!


----------



## Karen519

*Tyler*

*Here's Tyler!!!!* Adorable DOESN'T EVEN begin to describe Tyler!!

Tyler 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12273287

Golden Retriever
Large Baby Male Dog 
Kentucky Lab Rescue, Winchester, KY

To learn more about Tyler visit his own page here 
http://www.kylabrescue.com/dogpages/boys/Tyler.htm

*Tyler 10 week old male Golden Retriever puppy

He has a very loving and sweet personality. He would follow you around all day if he could. He likes to untie your shoes and he is somewhat nosey at times. He seems to think anything that is setting on the floor should be explored. He once climbed inside my duffle bad and fell a sleep, leaving me to frantically search for him. He does well with other pups, cats and kids. He is current on his shots, dewormed, heartworm negative and on heartworm and flea prevention. He is also crate trained and doing well on house breaking.

For more information about adopting Tyler Click Here 
http://www.kylabrescue.com/adoptinfo.html

*



Kentucky Lab Rescue 
Winchester, KY 
859-744-3555 
[email protected] 

Kentucky Lab Rescue 
See more pets from Kentucky Lab Rescue Share on Facebook 



NOTE: In order to be considered to adopt from our program, interested parties must complete and submit an online application located here.

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered.


----------



## fostermom

I emailed the director and offered to foster him if they need me to.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

fostermom said:


> I emailed the director and offered to foster him if they need me to.


What a wonderful offer! He's adorable.


----------



## fostermom

She emailed me back and said she was never looking for a foster home. He was adopted a few days ago and they have over 32 applications on him. I feel sort of dumb now. But I am happy he was adopted!


----------



## kyguy78

fostermom said:


> She emailed me back and said she was never looking for a foster home. He was adopted a few days ago and they have over 32 applications on him. I feel sort of dumb now. But I am happy he was adopted!


Hmmm, that's weird because when she replied back to me right before I posted him on the board, she said she was looking for adopters or a foster. Oh, well, it doesn't matter now since the little fella got adopted


----------



## roylblue

Is kyguy78 still available???


----------



## Peri29

fostermom said:


> She emailed me back and said she was never looking for a foster home. He was adopted a few days ago and they have over 32 applications on him. I feel sort of dumb now. But I am happy he was adopted!


Why feel dumb?You just showed them your big & golden heart. I will not be surprised if the rescue will contact you in the future for another dog to foster. This is how life is. Isn't it :nerd:


----------

